# Swordtail fry!!



## Kimberly (Jan 22, 2012)

AHHH i am so excited!! I was roaming the bottom of the tank trying to make sure all 4 corys were still alive (haven't counted 4 at a time in awhile) when i saw a little baby swordtail! I ran to grab a net and when i came back i couldn't find it. After searching for 5 mins I was considering if I had lost my mind and was seeing things. Then it appeared again!!!
So far i have caught four little fry. The momma is the LAST female i ever thought to be giving birth, or even gravid! I separated her and am waiting to see if there are anymore..

SCRATCH THAT: I just caught the 5th one!!


----------



## Kimberly (Jan 22, 2012)

Now I am at 6 caught!!


----------



## Kimberly (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

They're cute, I never seen baby swordtails before. 
Those are some nice quality photos you took


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Very cool!! Let us know how they do


----------



## Kimberly (Jan 22, 2012)

P.senegalus said:


> They're cute, I never seen baby swordtail's before.
> Those are some nice quality photos you took


Thank you! And to put them into proportion, those are grains of sand, not rocks. I sent those same pictures to a couple friends who assumed it was rocks until they came over and could not believe how tiny the fry are. 

But all 6 swordtail fry are going strong! All eating and swimming good amounts. And everyday it seems as if they are getting more and more active!


----------



## Kimberly (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

Now I want some swordtails  
What color is the mother?


----------



## Kimberly (Jan 22, 2012)

I don't know what the coloring is called (if it has a name) but she looks just like this one. I tried to take a picture of her but she likes to go hide when I pull out the camera 

I have noticed differences in the fry too. Some are lighter in color with a pinkish look while others are a little darker with a grey tinge


----------



## DeborahP (Nov 8, 2011)

She is beautiful! The pictures are amazing...what kind of camera are you using? Congrats on the baby Swords!


----------



## Pandapop (Dec 29, 2009)

That type of swordtail was being sold at Petco as "Twinbar Solar Flare", or "Solar Flare Twinbar", which ever way you prefer. 

My swordtails are as stubborn as mules, I swear. My male refuses to breed when I'm around, and the females just won't drop their fry. In the few months I've had them, only my blue swordtail female had fry, and she ate all but 2. Needless to say, I no longer have the babies, they passed away. >:/

I figure one of these days I might get lucky and find more. 

Nice photos by the way, they came out very clear! I can't take a good fish photo to save my life.


----------



## Kimberly (Jan 22, 2012)

DeborahP said:


> She is beautiful! The pictures are amazing...what kind of camera are you using? Congrats on the baby Swords!


Thank you, the camera is a Canon ds126181. My husband picked it up last year as a fun hobby. But I find myself using it more then him. Funny how things like that work out! ;-)





Pandapop said:


> My swordtail's are as stubborn as mules, I swear. My male refuses to breed when I'm around, and the females just won't drop their fry.


I had the opposite problem. I had one male to 4 females. Two females I bought gravid, the other two I'm pretty sure he breed with. But that male was never satisfied! When the females wanted nothing to do with him, he would start bullying the tetras! I tried everything to get him to calm down, but I ended up giving him away after nipping fins off of two females and also a tetra.
So I am left with 6 fry and three gravid females left to go!


----------



## Kimberly (Jan 22, 2012)

UPDATE:
Just for those of you who are interested. The fry are now 10 days old . All six of them are still alive and healthy. Today I am setting up my spare 20 gallon and plan on switching them over into there. This will give them more room then the 5 gallon. Especially since I have two more females who are gravid. I am expecting them to drop in the next week or so!


----------

